
Obama Administration Halts Construction of Dakota Access Pipeline - CarolineW
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/obama-dakota-access-pipeline-halt_us_5844882be4b0c68e04817323?section=politics
======
jrnichols
Wait, people are now holding this up as an Obama victory?

It's the US Army Corp of Engineers that issued a temporary halt on things.
While Obama is commander in chief, i think it's a little bit of a stretch to
declare this some huge Obama victory.

~~~
John23832
If it were done under the Bush Admin the title would have said Bush Admin.
Things done under the executive branch are usually attributed to the
administration. Don't be hyper sensitive.

~~~
jrnichols
The last sentence was unnecessary. However, I have seen multiple social media
posts from people that now believe that President Obama himself stepped into
intervene, whereas the truth is that he's said nothing about it.

There was nothing hyper sensitive about it at all.

------
xf00ba7
I wonder how long this is actually going to last? A few months from now and I
suspect there will be an entirely different view from the new administration.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://www.snopes.com/will-a-deadline-
of-1-january-2017-kill...](http://www.snopes.com/will-a-deadline-
of-1-january-2017-kill-the-dakota-access-pipeline/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/5ghzwg/us_army_corps_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/5ghzwg/us_army_corps_of_engineers_to_look_for_alternate/dasf06j/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/5ghzwg/us_army_corps_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/5ghzwg/us_army_corps_of_engineers_to_look_for_alternate/dasgy7s/)

